# Success for a 12 year old



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandson and I had a ball this weekend. We saw LOTS of deer and many small bucks (spikes and small fork horns), a very nice 3 point, and a couple nicer 2 points. He shot 8 times at deer I thought were in the freezer. I couldn't believe he was shooting that badly. So I thought I'd try out his gun to see if the scope was on. Wouldn't you know, the mount was loose? I tightened things up and took a shot and it was right on at 75 yards.

Saturday afternoon I would normally be taking a nap after our morning trek. It looked like a storm brewing and did start to rain. I don't know if it was because of the full moon or the coming storm but we were noticing deer out in the flats instead of bedded down. I decided we'd go sit on a water hole for the evening. Just as we got there a deer was wondering towards the water (3 in the afternoon). My grandson, said it's a doe. I took the binos and told him no, it was a buck! It started trotting towards the trees. He took a shot and it jumped. He hit it in the front leg and it was still heading for the safety of the trees. Normally I had reloaded for him but this time I told him he had to while I watched where the deer went. He did it like a pro and the second shot the deer went down. It layed for awhile and then got up and staggered for the trees. I told him to get reloaded. I watched it as it went into the trees and laid down behind a log. I thought that was the end of it but he stood up and then went back down. As we walked up he would raise his head from behind the log every once in awhile. When we were about 40 yards away he raised his head and I told my grandson he had to shoot it. My grandson said I had told him earlier not to shoot for the head (He does listen to grandpa once in awhile) and he didn't think he could hit it. I told him normally that he shouldn't but this time he needed to. Third shot was good and he had his deer.

The second shot the deer was quartering away and he hit it just behind the ribs (rumen) and it went out through the chest. He was using 295 grn hollowpoint powebelts with 90 grains of pyrodex. It didn't give the expansion I would have liked never-the less he is one proud young man.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

awesome


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

congrats to him.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Now that is what it is all about! Congrats to the young man.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good for him!


-DallanC


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations! 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go DOC. It is a hunt he'll remember for the rest of his life.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Cool story, thanks for sharing!!!! Congrats to your grandson, very cool!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great story Grandpa! Congrats to the young hunter!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT! Most excellent job to you and your young hunter. Well done.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats to the young guy! What a fun hunt and way to get him involved!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yahoo!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Heck YA! Congrats to the young hunter!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

That is certainly a hunt of a lifetime. Congrats grandpa and grandson. My only question is who was smiling more?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Love to see the kids involved. Congrats!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good deal, love to see the kids fillin tags! Congrats


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations!


----------

